# E cineva din Romania??



## Cristi

Salut.sper sa nu fiu singur pe aici.Mai am vreun "co-national" ???


----------



## wasabi

Salut. Mai exista .


----------



## toni

Salutare domnilor

Desi n-am prea mai avut grija de masina in ultimul timp, mai imi fac veacul pe aici din cand in cand.

PS: am mai gasit cativa membri de la noi pe aici, le-am dat PM, poate ne impartasim experientele aici.


----------



## cornelp

Salut :wave:

Am vazut post-ul mai demult dar nu eram inca inregistrat, dar cum am primit mesajul azi de la toni, postez si eu aici.
Din ce am mai cautat pe site se pare ca mai sunt ceva useri din Romania... Unul ar fi parca "xwh" daca nu ma insel. De el am data ca eram curios daca a comandat cineva din UK pana acum si daca sunt probleme.

PS: e ok sau fair, cel putin, sa scriem doar in Romana aici?


----------



## xwh

Prezent :thumb:


----------



## Fursecul

Si eu sunt prezent :thumb:,eu am dat comenzi in SUA si uk si totul a fost super ok.Cel putin cei care vand produse aici pe site sunt super de treaba si nu am avut probleme decat cu plata produselor,adica nu prea accepta plati din Romania,nu ei personal ci site-ul lor.


----------



## cornelp

Salut,

Am de gand sa comand si eu de la ElitCarCare sau CleanYourCar niste produse. Imi puteti sa-mi spuneti si mie, cei care ati mai comadat, cum fac librarea: prin curier sau prin posta?
Am trimis mail-uri la ambele, pentru detalii, dar inca nu am primit nici un raspuns...
As vrea sa comand un G220 si mi-e cam frica de cei de la posta, in caz ca ar livra prin ei. Ati avut probleme cu pachetele primite, in sensul ca a fost ceva lovit?

Thx


----------



## Fursecul

Salut,

Eu am dat comanda din Sua pentru un UDM si a venit la vama in Brasov intr-o saptaman.Totul a fost perfect,nici o lovitura,nu am mai avut nimic de platit deci jos palaria.Din Anglia am gasit un singur trader http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/ de la care am dat comanda de vreo 3 ori si totul a mers f.bine.Restul nu accepta plati de la noi,am incercat si carduri de la BRD/BCR dar nimic.Livrarea se face prin posta,UPS si restul serviciilor sunt f.scumpe si nu merita.
Daca reusesti sa comanzi de la ElitCarCare,CleanYourCar da-mi si mie un PM.

Bafta :wave:


----------



## toni

Eu am luat niste prostioare de la Motorgeek, totul a mers bine, pachetul vine prin Posta Ro.

Din tara nu va luati nimic? Am vazut ca in Carrefour au bagat produse de la Carplan UK: perii diverse, manusa din microfibre, T-Cut doublesho) si altele.
Eu am folosit multe de la Sonax, mi se par cele mai calitative de pe la noi si cu preturi decente...


----------



## cornelp

Din tara am luat si eu ceva produse Sonax si am incercat sa obtin preturile de la dealerii locali de Meguiars. De fapt e doar Romedchim parca, si aduce doar din seria profesionala si la cantitati mari.
Am mai gasit Automagic dar au niste preturi nesimtite rau, cel putin la clei. Restul par mai ok, dar mare parte din produse o au la galon.

Am sa mai incerc sa vad ce rezolv cu comanda in UK, dar pana acum no answeer. Din cate am vazut Xwh a comandat parca la CleanYourCar, si i-au sosit produsele ok. XWH daca poti sa dai si tu ceva detalii ar fi super. 

Bafta :thumb:


----------



## toni

La CarWashNWax am mai vorbit cand vroiam sa cumpar de afara si imi trimiteau cu 8 GBP transport.


----------



## wasabi

Eu am gasit o metoda mai usoara pentru mine. Am un prieten in Italia care-mi comanda produsele si mi le trimite in tara (sunt transporturi saptamanale din si spre Italia). Avantajul e ca nu am nici o problema in a cumpara produse de unde vreau. Majoritatea le-am luat din State (ies mai ieftine decat din Europa cu transport cu tot). Am luat si din Anglia si nu au fost probleme. Din tara am folosit si Meguiars (scumpe), Automagic (foarte scumpe si destul de slab calitativ) si Sonax (unele sunt foarte bune - mai ales samponul). Zilele astea mi-a sosit si Flex 3401VRG, abia astept sa vad ce poate .


----------



## Fursecul

Toni cu ce card ai platit la http://www.carwashnwax.com/sunt curios,poate dau cateva comenzi la ei.


----------



## toni

Nu am luat nimic de la ei, doar am discutat cu ei pe mail. Mi-au spus ca se poate si cat costa.


----------



## Fursecul

OK ms :thumb:


----------



## cornelp

Salut,

Am mai trimis mail-uri pe la magazinele online partenere si am primit raspuns de la CleanYourCar si PolishedBliss. La primul am facut deja prima comanda si astept confirmarea de livrare. Mi-a mers si plata online fara nici o problema, cel putin contul mi-a fost usurat .

La PolishedBliss mi-au raspuns ca livrarea ar ajunge pe la 99lire si din acest motiv nu trimit in Romania, sau nu au Romania pe lista de tari in care livreaza. Oricum la costul asta de transport nu cred ca merita. Pacat ca preturile erau un pic mai bune ca la CYC.

La CleanYourCar costurile de transport sunt cele de pe site; pe mine m-a ajuns in 49lire si vor trimite prin curier, ceea ce de fapt imi doream. 

Va tin la curent cum decurge cu comanda ....


----------



## toni

Ce ti-ai luat? Ce ti-ai luat? 

Eu astept niste Optimum No Rinse de la Motorgeek, m-am saturat de spalatorii si cum n-am unde sa o spal cum trebuie voi recurge la asa ceva.


----------



## cornelp

O gramada, dar nu destul 
In primul rand a fost Meguiars G220 - Complete Sonus Kit. Dupa care am adaugat:
- Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish 
- Victoria Wax Concours Wax 
- Der Wunder Towel Trio 
- Meguiars Foam Applicators Pkg/2 
- Chemical Guys - Maxi Suds II 
- Sonus SFX Ultra-Fine Detailing Clay Sampler
Parca cam atata, oricum am incercat sa fac un mic chit pentru exterior. Sper sa nu fi luat ceva aiurea....

De abia astept sa vina .... si sa ma apuc de :detailer:


----------



## Baracuda

Va salut baieti 

Eu astept o comanda din state de aproximativ 1000$. Daca vreti sa facem trade-uri sa incercam produse va dau un semn cand ajunge.

Comanda din UK are 2 avantaje : Daca iei pe firma se scade 17.5% VAT si nu platesti vama. In schimb preturile sunt aproape duble fata de US.

Si apropo de comenzi. Se baga cineva la o comanda de Dodo Wax sample Kit ?

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=52

Ma gandeam sa le impartim. Eu de exemplu vreau doar Dodo pentru Warm/Light paint.


----------



## toni

Asteptam rezultatele!

Azi dimineata am ridicat coletul cu Optimum No Rinse, in weekend bag o spalare fara clatire


----------



## cornelp

Azi mi-au venit produsele comandate de la CYC, dar cu o mica problema, imi lipseste ceara comandata . In rest totul e ok si pare functional. Nu cred ca o sa fie probleme cu ceara si am sa o primesc si pe aia, intr-un tarziu. Le-am trimis un mail deja celor de la CYC si astept raspunsul.

G220 inca nu l-am verificat, pentru ca nu am cumparat inca adaptor pentru priza.

De abia astept un weekend liber in care sa ma apuc de treaba 

bafta


----------



## Baracuda

Cat a fost transportul ?

Eu am comandat PC-u


----------



## cornelp

Pentru tot ce am comandat a ajuns la 49 lire. Daca comandam doar G220, era in jur de 30 lire.


----------



## Baracuda

E ok.

Daca vrei lichide la galon iti recomand http://www.carwashnwax.com/
Te costa transportu 20 lire fara limita de greutate


----------



## cornelp

Eu zic ca e chiar destul de bine, mai ales ca au fost trimise prin curier (DHL). De la inceput am vrut prin curier si la CYC a fost pretul cel mai bun. Plus ca a fost primul care a raspuns si care are pe site Romania intre tarile in care trimite

La http://www.carwashnwax.com/ cum le trimit?


----------



## Baracuda

Nu stiu cum le trimit (Pe site scrie "Flat shipping rate"). Le-am dat mail si am intrebat de curiozitate pentru ca vroiam niste microfibre. Cand am aflat ca nu am limita de greutate si costa doar 20 lire transportu indiferent de cat iau...am ramas fara 350lire

Ce inseamna CYC ?


----------



## cornelp

Suna bine, dar cred ca la banii astia sigur le trimit prin posta normala.
Sorry, CYC e www.cleanyourcar.co.uk.

Eu am sa incerc sa imi fac incet, incet un kit complet, dar deocamdata nu cred ca o sa am nevoie de solutii la galon, ca nu fac decat masina mea, plus la prieteni. Partea cea mai nasoala e ca nu am unde sa fac toate operatiunile astea in Bucuresti si trebuie sa merg in jur de 200km, pana unde am garajul si conditiile necesare.

Bafta :thumb:


----------



## Baracuda

Eh, si eu tot pentru mine am cumparat. Dar am zis ca daca tot imi comand sa o fac sanatos...plus ca prefer sa dau 22 lire pe ~4L decat 8 lire pe 500ml

Iti poti cumpara de la ei daca esti "fan" CG. Mie imi plac produsele lor asa ca am avut mare noroc sa gasesc site-u 

Nu stiu cat dureaza prin posta normala dar nu e graba. Momentan tre sa vina 3 comenzi (Germ, Uk si US) si pana nu vin toate nu am ce sa fac cu produsele. Adica degeaba am Karcher-u daca nu am solutiile si degeaba am solutiile daca nu am porter cable-u sau polish-urile 

Rob de la Motorgeek are iarasi preturi bune si transport acceptabil. Facusem o lista mare si grea iar transportul era in jur de 80 lire. Din pacate am anulat ca imi raspunde foarte greu...trecuse o saptamana si abea imi calculase shiping-u.


----------



## cornelp

@Baracuda te rog, daca poti sa faci un update aici sa vad si eu cat a durat livrarea comenzii de la carwashandwax. Au solutii interesante si ma gandesc sa fac o comanda, ceva mai incolo...


----------



## Baracuda

A plecat ieri. Cand ajunge te anunt 

E singurul site de unde poti comanda cantitativ si rentabil. In rest, daca iei din alta parte platesti dublu pe transport la 1 galon de solutie.


----------



## Fursecul

Daca asa sta treaba inseamna ca e super,daca e sa facem o lista de unde putem cumpara exact,cand dam comenzi sa mergem la fix :thumb:


----------



## xwh

cornelp said:


> Salut,
> 
> Am de gand sa comand si eu de la ElitCarCare sau CleanYourCar niste produse. Imi puteti sa-mi spuneti si mie, cei care ati mai comadat, cum fac librarea: prin curier sau prin posta?
> Am trimis mail-uri la ambele, pentru detalii, dar inca nu am primit nici un raspuns...
> As vrea sa comand un G220 si mi-e cam frica de cei de la posta, in caz ca ar livra prin ei. Ati avut probleme cu pachetele primite, in sensul ca a fost ceva lovit?
> 
> Thx


Am cumpărat şi eu de la ei (Alex şi Tim), foarte serioşi. Livrare in România cu DHL dar printr-o firmă de brokeri din UK. Cam 6 zile de la comanda. Plata prin PayPal la ambii.



toni said:


> La CarWashNWax am mai vorbit cand vroiam sa cumpar de afara si imi trimiteau cu 8 GBP transport.


Şi de la ei am luat, serioşi.

De la ei mi-am luat aparatul de spălare cu presiune , http://www.kaerchershop-schreiber.de/ , livrare prin UPS. Aparat care l-am folosit o singură dată şi sunt nevoit să-l vând , nu merge cu el la bloc. Dar au multe produse pe site.


----------



## Baracuda

Am reusit sa obtin niste preturi estimative de la Elite Car Care

Up to 5 kilos = £29.50
Up to 10 kilos = £34.00
Up to 15 kilos = £36.50
This is using DHL Europlus (2-5 working days). Additional insurance charges
may apply since these prices include insurance of only £50.

If you can provide a valid VAT ID then we can ship the goods to you without
charging VAT.

We can accept payment by credit card or Paypal and once we have confirmed
details for an order I will send you a payment link.


----------



## cornelp

Astazi mi-a venit al doilea pachet de la CleanYourCar, in care au inclus si ceara de care ziceam ca au uitat-o prima data. Mi se par foarte seriosi si mie, chiar daca au uitat prima data ceara. Oricum nu a fost nici o problema sa o primesc si pe aia... le-am scris si mi-au raspuns prompt a doua zi ca o trimit.

Se pare ca la EliteCarCare preturile la transport sunt un pic mai bune ca la Tim, cu toate ca folosesc tot DHL. Le-am scris cu ceva timp in urma, dar nu mi-au raspuns.

La CYC am platit cu Visa Electron (International) fara nici o problema...


----------



## Fursecul

De la Elite am incercat si eu sa iau si nu puteam sa platesc sub nici o forma,daca mai e ecva cumpar de la CYC sau Carwashnwax:thumb:


----------



## Baracuda

Eu platesc cu Paypal si nu am probleme.


----------



## Fursecul

Merge PayPal si in Romania,ultima daca cand m-am interesat nu era valabil.Eu am cont dar cand dau Add Funds imi zice Add Funds is Not Available


----------



## toni

Merge, trebuie sa-ti adaugi cardul si sa-l verifici la ei. Asta insemna ca atunci cand adaugi cardul ei iti trag o suma de 1.5euro si iti va aparea tranzactia pe extrasul de cont cu un cod, pe care il vei introduce pe site-ul Paypal. In momentul in care esti verificat poti plati prin Paypal. Eu am platit la Motorgeek o diferenta de transport si a mers.


----------



## Brazo

I hope tu eşti speaking drăguţ înăuntru aici guys


----------



## Baracuda

"I hope you is speaking cute, inside here guys"

Yes we are. We are speaking about orders and from who each of us ordered. Also we are speaking about shipment costs


----------



## Brazo

LOl it was meant to say I hope you are all behaving 

Translaters aye


----------



## Baracuda

Yep, don't worry. 

Same DW talk about detailing stuff...only in romanian


----------



## toni

Brazo said:


> I hope tu eşti speaking drăguţ înăuntru aici guys


:lol::lol::lol:
Don't worry Brazo we are speaking very 'drăguţ'  We were talking about detailing supplies and our orders from the UK.


----------



## Fursecul

Brazo said:


> I hope tu eşti speaking drăguţ înăuntru aici guys


:lol:i like your phrasing Brazo,really nice of you to drop by:wave:

Every thing is cool here,just DW stuff :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

LOL I think that wraps up my little romainian excursion


----------



## Baracuda

A venit ieri comanda de la Carwashnwax, totul bine si frumos. Folosesc UPS, vine acasa sau unde esti. Uimitor de bine pentru 20lire fara limita de kg. Am avut pachet de 22kg


----------



## Fursecul

Inseamna ca e super tare....ce ti-ai luat de acolo?

Pe mine ma intereseaza un degresant bun...ceva pentru smoala(tar) si insecte strivite.


----------



## toni

Pentru chestii de genul asta nu cred ca merita sa comanzi de afara. Eu mi-am luat de curand Sonax Tar remover spray si mi se pare f bun. Dai cu el pe pata de bitum, astepti putin si incepe sa se prelinga smoala si apoi dai cu laveta.
Pentru insecte folosesc o solutie tot de la Sonax si e ok, dar am folosit-o numai cand am spalat cu apa cu presiune si inlaturam insectele destul de usor.

Apropo ... am descoperit de curand ca avem distribuitor oficial pentru produse Einszett (1Z)! www.einszett.ro . Am discutat cu ei, vroiam sa comanda cate ceva si mi-au spus ca le-au cam expirat produsele momentan si sa mai astept vreo 2 saptmani cand le vine un nou transport. Sper sa reusesc sa iau niste GlanzWax si PaintPolish de la ei.


----------



## Fursecul

Ii stiu pe cei de la 1Z dar nu mi-au raspuns la email-uri desi le-am trimis vreo 4.Cum poti sa dai comanda de la e isi cam cat costa transportul? asta ma intereseaza pe mine.


----------



## toni

Nu raspund la mail-uri . Trebuie sa le dai telefon. Transportul nu stiu exact, ei sunt din Constanta si mi-au zis ca trimit cu plata ramburs, acum cat poate sa fie ... 10-20lei maxim, chiar si prin curier.
Eu le-am trimis pe mail ce produse ma interesa si apoi am vorbit la telefon.


----------



## Baracuda

Si eu le-am dat mail acum 2 saptamani. Nici un raspuns


----------



## Fursecul

Aha am inteles deci trebuie vorbit prin telefon:thumb:


----------



## Baracuda

Toni, inainte sa dai comanda da-mi si mie un PM. Impartim transportul


----------



## toni

Oki doki Baracuda

Vb pe PM ...


----------



## Baracuda

Apropo, hai sa vorbim de importatori. Sa vedem ce putem sa gasim in Romania si cat de mult renteaza sa cumparam de aici.

Toni a gasit 1Z, ramane sa vedem cum se comporta importatorul si ce ofera

Eu am gasit cam acum 1 luna importatorul Meguiars. Din pacate preturile sunt incredibil de mari. De exemplu : Hyperwash = 240RON, Claybar = 120RON. Preturile nu includ TVA


----------



## Fursecul

Eu mai stiu Automagic dar ma bufnit rasul cand mi-au raspuns la email si am vazut preturile....deci la fel ca la Meguiars

Am mai gasit diversi importatori Menzerna dar nu vand persoanelor fizice.


----------



## toni

Cu Automagic am vorbit si eu de mult si preturile erau ... sa zic rezonabile atunci: E-Z Wax 70ron, polish-urile si sealant-urile undeva la 50ron/500ml.

Pentru Meguiars, ati mai gasit pe altcineva in afara de Top Lac? Eu le-am dat mail chiar chiar saptamana trecuta pentru niste Imperial Hand Glaze de la 3M si acolo preturile sunt bune avand in vedere ca recipientele sunt la 1L:
POLISH IMPERIAL HAND GLAZE CUTIE 1 L - 49,50 Ron
3M.09377-CEARA LUCIU&PROTECTIE PERFECT-IT III CUTIE 1 LTR. - 94,60 Ron
3M.09376-POLISH DE MASINA PERFECT-IT III CUTIE 1 LTR. - 94,60 Ron
3M.09374-PASTA ABRAZIVA RAPIDA PERFECT-IT III CUTIE 1 LTR - 106,70 Ron
3M.09375-PASTA ABR. MEDIE PERFECT-IT III CUTIE 1 LTR - 94,60 Ron.

@Fursecul: Menzerna unde ai gasit? Daca o iei asa, si celor la 1Z trebuie sa le dau datele sa-mi faca factura pe firma, dar asta ramane de vazut...

EDIT: am uitat de Wurth. Am vazut de curand pe aici ca Mario de la Eurogloss foloseste Polymer Sealant de la Wurth si cica e ok. La noi importatorul il distribuie cu 100ron/500ml


----------



## Fursecul

@Toni asta e adresa http://www.flexbau.ro/prd/prd_menzerna.html .

Apropo preturile de la 3M sunt ok.:thumb:


----------



## Baracuda

Dap, sunt bune preturile de la 3M. Cele de la 1Z sunt la fel bune.

Eu menzerna mi-am comandat din US. SIP si PO106FF la 50$ + transport /buc de 1L


----------



## toni

Am primit oferta de Flexbau pentru Menzerna. Nu au prea multe produse, dar preturile sunt bune:

PO S 34 A - 8.32e/kg
PO 91 L - 8.56
PO 85 U - 8.80
APO 64 - 7.44

Toate sunt in euro/kg, fara TVA.


----------



## Baracuda

Eh, e bine ca au 91L (Intensive Polish) si 85U (Final Polish)

Au corectie buna daca masina nu are ceramic clear coat.

Vand la bucata ?


----------



## toni

Nu stiu, n-am intrebat. Vedeti la ei pe site, ca au si lista de distribuitori.


----------



## cornelp

Lista de preturi de la Automagic o am eu (sper sa fie valabile) si au preturi relativ rezonabile. Nu stiu cum stau la calitate. Partea prosta, intr-un fel, e ca nu au decat la galon produsele, dar luate in grup cred ca merita.

Pretul la clay bar e groaznic, dar din ce am vazut si cei de la toplac au preturile la fel. 

Am vorbit acum doua luni, parca, personal cu ei si mi-au zis ca sunt dispusi si la discounturi, pentru o comanda mai marisoara (in jur de 1000RON sau mai mult, nu a fost foarte clar).

Daca vreti lista da-ti un PM si am sa incerc sa o scanez si sa o trimit.

Bafta :thumb:


----------



## Cristi

va salut pe toti si ma bucur ca suntem aici prezenti.cat de curand o sa porneasca primul forum romanesc exclusiv rezervat detailingului,unde sper sa va re-intalnesc pe toti si nu numai.deocamdata un inceput a fost facut aici....acum avem in sfarsit


----------



## maxx_22

Salutare baieti :wave: . Din ce am gasit pana acum la noi in Romania(de calitate) sunt urmatoarele : www.toplac.ro (produse meguiar's si 3M); http://www.flexbau.ro/prd/prd_menzerna.html (produse menzerna), http://automagic.ro si www.magazinpiese.ro (produse sonax). Mai sunt si altii?  . Stiti cumva daca cei de la toplac aduc si G220-ul :buffer: ?
Salutare la toti si HAI ROMANIA!!!(sa batem Olanda:thumb


----------



## Baracuda

Da, aduc G220...probabil la 20mil 
Din moment ce hyperwash costa 2.4mil de la 20$


----------



## maxx_22

Ms baracuda. Cam scumpe...:-s.


----------



## toni

Welcome maxx_22! 

@Cristi: asteptam adresa noului forum, chiar ar fi interesant sa avem unul dedicat pentru piata romaneasca. Pe cel gazduit de magazinul lui Dan cu Sonax n-am reusit sa ma loghez dupa creearea contului.


----------



## hellknight10

dea.. ji eu sunt din Romania


----------



## maxx_22

ms toni ...si eu am aceeasi problema cu forumul de la sonax


----------



## maxx_22

am vazut ca sunt unii care si-au cumparat g220-ul. Cum e? S-au rezolvat problemele de fiabilitate sau merge o zi si se strica  ?


----------



## Fursecul

@Maxx....cei de pe DW spun ca G220 are cam acelasi motor cu UDM numai ca e asamblat mai bine.Deci cam toate cad la fel,din cauza periilor de la motor care se uzeaza prematur din cauze necunoscute...oricum din cate s-au produs cam 2% sau stricat.


@Cristi-mi-am facut cont pe site dar inca astept autentificarea....degeaba dau click pe linkul din email..mai asteptam.


----------



## toni

Am sunat azi iar la Einszett sa vad daca le-a venit noul transport. Din pacate nu  si din cate mi s-a comunicat, vor mai adauga ceva la comanda si nu se stie cat dureaza ... destul de neseriosi la capitolul asta, probabil voi renunta.

Am dat mail la Flexbau pentru polish Menzerna, vreau sa iau PO91L si PO85U, sa vedem ce raspuns primesc. Sper sa reusesc sa iau de la ei.


----------



## maxx_22

cum e? ai aflat ceva preturi pt menzerna?


----------



## toni

Preturi am aflat, sunt pe pagina anterioara, dar n-am reusit sa fac comanda la ei. Am vb la telefon si nu prea stiu despre ce vorbesc, a zis sa-i dau iar mail cu ce vreau si discutam ... si discutat a ramas.

Pana la urma cred ca o sa iau de la motorgeek niste SRP si Collinite 845IW si termin toata povestea.


----------



## Cristi

forumul de care va spuneam aproape este gata de start.doar ceva setari ale platformei si...gata cat de curand.O sa anunt imediat ce va fi gata de start.


----------



## toni

Intrebare: se gaseste ceva la noi in comert care poate fi folosit pe post de APC? Vreau ceva cu care sa curat cauciucurile, balamalele usilor si alte mici chestii dar nu gasesc nimic ...
Am niste Meguiars Super Degreaser dar parca n-as mereu pe anvelope cu asa ceva, e prea puternic. Nici nu ma incanta ideea de a cumpara o cantitate mare pentru un nimic.

Aveti experiente cu asa ceva?


----------



## toni

Am gasit pana la urma la Cora Militari ArmorAll Multi Purpose Cleaner, care cica curatat tot  Pentru mine e numai bun.
Pret 20ron


----------



## Fursecul

Super tare,trebuie sa ma uit si eu mai bine...in Brasov nu aveam Cora.
Pana acum nu am gasit nici eu un APC dedicat.


----------



## Cristi

Stimati colegi.Sunt in masura sa va anunt deschiderea mult-asteptatului forum dedicat detailingului auto din Romania...Va astept sa va inscrieti,si,cu ajutorul nostru,al tuturor iubitorilor de detailing,sa incercam sa promovam acest hobby si printre posesorii de auto de la noi. Va astept!


----------



## cornelp

Produse ArmorAll am gasit si in Metro, cel putin in Bucuresti.
Alte produse care ar putea fi folosite ca APC ar fi detergentii universali gen Ajax (numa asta il tin minte ca marca), numai ca tb verificat sa nu atace vopseaua sau cauciucul, in cazul in care se foloseste pentru partea de jos a masinii sau motor.


----------



## angajatul

Salut,

Am descoperit si eu forumul asta.Interesante rezultate.As vrea sa imi cumpar si eu o masina de polishat.

Ce imi recomandati? Ca am vazut ca parerile sunt impartite intre G220,Flex 3401,Porter Cable 7424...etc si de unde...iar daca e un magazin online din UK sau US din cate am vazut....mai e cineva care mai vrea ceva ca sa impartim transportul? 

Multumesc anticipat


----------



## Cristi

dar de ce nu incerci pe forumul romanesc de profil?


----------



## pushtiulk

salutare si mai este inca un magazin ] produse Leatherique.


----------



## SIS Car

Cristi said:


> Salut.sper sa nu fiu singur pe aici.Mai am vreun "co-national" ???


Buna, sunt si eu prin preajma. Bogdan e numele meu, din Timisoara!Va salut pe toti!


----------



## newcomer

*salutare*

salutare.ion sunt, sau ''newcomer'' ma bucur sa vad ca sunt si ceva romani pe acest forum.si cum spunea daca nu ma insel ''tony'' putem sa facem schim de experiente


----------



## newcomer

angajatul said:


> Salut,
> 
> Am descoperit si eu forumul asta.Interesante rezultate.As vrea sa imi cumpar si eu o masina de polishat.
> 
> Ce imi recomandati? Ca am vazut ca parerile sunt impartite intre G220,Flex 3401,Porter Cable 7424...etc si de unde...iar daca e un magazin online din UK sau US din cate am vazut....mai e cineva care mai vrea ceva ca sa impartim transportul?
> 
> Multumesc anticipat


din ce am vazut, demonstratii , pe net, si vazand principiul masinii, nu se va compara niciodata cu un flexclasic: makita, rupes, bosch. top ul, dupa mine


----------



## Cristi

SIS Car said:


> Buna, sunt si eu prin preajma. Bogdan e numele meu, din Timisoara!Va salut pe toti!


salut bogdan, eu te astept pe [ ca doar te-ai inscris...


----------



## Alex E

Sal. Mai e careva pe aici? :buffer:


----------



## Cristi

am "fugit" pe [ unde te asteptam si pe tine


----------



## Alex E

OK. Vad ca incepe sa arate din ce in ce mai bine.


----------



## Cristi

ne straduim...


----------



## catalin1984

Cristi toata stima mea pentru munca depusa pe 
Salve


----------



## pushtiulk

Mai e cineva activ din Romania pe acest forum?


----------



## brautomobile

Da a mai aparut un o comunitate a pasionatilor de detailing si anume ]Va asteptam cu drag!:wave:


----------



## deocamdata

Si eu aici ...datorita voua (lucru pt care va multumesc) :thumb:


----------



## Cristi

multumim "deocamdata" bine ai venit in randul unicei comunitati a iubitorilor de detailing din Romania restul e ...can-can:thumb:


----------



## skazpunct

*oz*

Uite ca sunt si eu pe aici.Va salut pe toti( fara exceptii )
I wrote in Romanian language " hello everyone "


----------



## Cristi

Si eu te salut Cosmin. Si am convingerea ca si colegii mei de pe fac acelasi lucru.


----------



## buldy

Salutare si din partea mea !


----------



## Cristi

salut, se pare ca te-a molipsit [ din moment ce esti aici? cine are aceasta vina?


----------



## buldy

adevarat. cred ca vina e tocmai microbul


----------



## buldy

Acum am vazut de unde s-a inspirat :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

detailingworld.co.UK

??

:wave: BTW

Im so 1 dimensional - wish i could speaky de other languages :thumb:


----------



## brautomobile

Showshine said:


> detailingworld.co.UK
> 
> ??
> 
> :wave: BTW
> 
> Im so 1 dimensional - wish i could speaky de other languages :thumb:


It's never too late!:thumb:


----------



## Cristi

to start: first lesson  you translate what you wrote, in romanian language;

" as dori sa pot vorbi si alte limbi"
wish i could speaky de other languages

How do you like? :wave:


----------



## skazpunct

Va saluta si colegii mei de pe


----------



## Cristi

buldy said:


> Acum am vazut de unde s-a inspirat :thumb:


da. am avut ca sursa de inspiratie DW, si ne bucuram ca am reusit sa creem astfel detailing-club.ro , o platforma pentru toti pasionatii detailingului de la noi.


----------



## skazpunct

*oz*

Cu permisiunea dumneavoastra, eu vreau sa precizez ca detailingforum *nu copiaza pe nimeni*, fiind *singurul forum* despre detailing *din lume* care ofera consultanta gratuita pentru cei care *vor sa inceapa o afacere* in acest domeniu.


----------



## Cristi

noi nu sustinem ca am inventat apa calda, noi doar o folosim.
sa nu ne impiedicam in nimicuri, am creat acest thread in ideea de a aduna aici comunitatea romaneasca de pe DW in ideea de a incerca sa ne cunoastem si sa ne recunoastem in pasiunea comuna pe care o avem cu totii. sper!


----------



## skazpunct

*oz*

Sunt in totalitate de acord cu tine Cristi.


----------



## buldy

Intr-adevar e un forum foarte reusit din multe puncte de vedere. Pacat ca la noi in tara detailing-ul adevarat e abia la inceput


----------



## SIS Car

buldy said:


> Intr-adevar detailing-club.ro e un forum foarte reusit din multe puncte de vedere. Pacat ca la noi in tara detailing-ul adevarat e abia la inceput


Stii cum e intrebarea! Ce afost intai?Oul au gaina?! Chiar daca e la inceput sa ne mandrim ca suntem pionierii in acest domeniu fantastic.


----------



## Alquimista

Buna ziua! Ca un utilizator normal de detailingforum.ro şi care au deja mai mulţi prieteni în România, chiar greşit, nu părea să aibă o prezenţă aici, în acest colţ. Noroc la toate!


----------



## Cristi

te salutam si noi cei de pe forumul pasionatilor de detailing din Romania, :wave:


----------



## woaX

Cand un profesionist ca Alquimista recomanda , stie de ce o face :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Va asteptam :wave:


----------



## Cristi

nu mai incerca sa astepti pe nimeni. sunt cu totii ocupati, sunt membrii pe detailing-club.ro, unicul forum al comunitatii de detailing din Romania...sorry pt tine, dar...
ai insa o sansa, asta daca ai ceva de spus in acest domeniu, intra pe forum, si vei avea destule de invatat, dar, eventual si de spus. restul e...can-can! :wave:
bafta!


----------



## woaX

Nu e unic nici pe departe, mai este primul forum din Romania www.detailingclub.ro si forumul detailerilor profesionisti www.detailingforum.ro, cel pe care scrii tu e desene animate cu Tom si Jerry.

Solong pal :devil:


----------



## Cristi

prietene jerry...detailingclub.ro tot de mine a fost facut...asa ca las-o mai moale...iar chestia ailalta de care ai pomenit e orice altceva numai forum nu...asta este opinia mea. dar...iti doresc bafta si ...ramai acolo unde esti ca faci bine.
si inca ceva...si acest topic in care scrii, tot eu l-am creat. vezi ca nu scapi? tu in afara de imbecilitati, ce poti sa mai spui?
dar nu te grabi sa-mi raspunzi, daca ai limbuta ascutita si vrei sa continui, am PM.
good luck:thumb:


----------



## woaX

Part 1:Sunt hetero convins, deci fara limbute, alea le folosesti la topicul cu o fata pe zi:lol:

Part 2etailingforum.ro este un forum unde userii nu testeaza sampoane si paste de dinti, ci lucreaza direct pe masini, au experienta si nu copie review-uri de pe DW => watch the showroom.

Part 3etailingclub.ro a fost creatia ta, nu mai este, iar in curand va deveni concurentul direct al pseudo-forumului tau.

Part 4:Nu trimite msj private, nu le pot citi deoarece n-am 10 posturi, :wave:

LE: multumesc ca m-ai numit Jerry, daca ai fi inteles desenele animate cu ei doi, ai fi observat ca Tom si-o ia de fiecare data peste cap de la al' mic :lol:


----------



## Cristi

in PM ti-am scris asta: incearca sa fi decent, suntem pe un forum strain si colegii britanici pot sa traduca ceea ce scrii. daca ti cu tot dinadinsul sa te faci de rahat, continua...
dar acest tip de abordare este made in messengerforum...voi in lipsa de subiecte incercati sa atacati pe cei care promoveaza detailingul in Romania...mai copile, du-te si te culca, asta este o treaba de oameni mari. parol!

Da, am vazut ca nu ai mesaje scrise pe forum...singurul pe care l-ai putut scrie a fost un mare "great" adresat unui detailer de aici. atat poti doar?


----------



## woaX

In PM ai scris asa: 

"baietas, ti neaparat sa devi penibil vad...nu ma intereseaza ca-i pupi in cur pe flacaiandrii aia de pe messengerforum, dar incearca sa te abtii macar aici cu debitatul de prostii...nu de alta dar mai citesc si britanicii astia(cu google translate nu e greu) si...uite asa cu ajutorul unuia ca tine mai ne facem noi romanii de cacat, de parca nu suntem destul de manjiti..."

Deci, trebuie sa recunosc ca ai un IQ mai mic decat Tom si scrii probabil mult mai incorect gramatical decat el :lol:

Las-o balta, stim cu totii ce ai facut last summer :tumbleweed:

Solong


----------



## catalin1984

woaX said:


> Part 1:Sunt hetero convins, deci fara limbute, alea le folosesti la topicul cu o fata pe zi:lol:
> 
> Part 2etailingforum.ro este un forum unde userii nu testeaza sampoane si paste de dinti, ci lucreaza direct pe masini, au experienta si nu copie review-uri de pe DW => watch the showroom.
> 
> Part 3etailingclub.ro a fost creatia ta, nu mai este, iar in curand va deveni concurentul direct al pseudo-forumului tau.
> 
> Part 4:Nu trimite msj private, nu le pot citi deoarece n-am 10 posturi, :wave:
> 
> LE: multumesc ca m-ai numit Jerry, daca ai fi inteles desenele animate cu ei doi, ai fi observat ca Tom si-o ia de fiecare data peste cap de la al' mic :lol:


o sa iti spun pe scurt, cred ca esti prost informat, cele doua messenger forumuri au la baza cativa useri cu personalitate multipla si nevestele/prietenele acestora.

Daca tu crezi ca pe detailing-club.ro se face totul in teorie atunci imi pare sincer rau si permitemi sa nu ma cobor la nivelul tau.

Apropos cred ca trebuie sa te abtii in a mai pata imaginea comunitatii de detailing din ro. Indiferent de ce o faci, nu faci bine!


----------



## woaX

Cataline, cand ai sa inveti sa polishezi o masina, atunci poti sa vorbesti, pana una alta, vezi-ti de galetile tale si review-urile la pastele de dinti. :wave:


----------



## Cristi

foarte frumos vorbesti...se vede buna educatie...am crezut ca daca te-ai mutat mai in vest te-ai civilizat si tu, dar se pare ca este cam greu, daca nu imposibil...


in sfarsit, daca ai cumva ca scop sa ne enervezi, iti spun ca te inseli amarnic. sincer te compatimesc, credeam ca te-ai maturizat dupa lectia din asta-iarna, dar...

eu pun punct aici. nu-ti mai raspund ca ar insemna sa ma desconsider, ceea ce nu e cazul
bafta si...apuca-te si tu de treburi serioase, de exemplu de...detailing.
bafta! :thumb:


----------



## woaX

Vorbesc chiar mult mai frumos decat tine, dar nu inteleg la ce lectie te referi si mai ales la cine. 

Solong


----------



## skazpunct

*oz*



catalin1984 said:


> o sa iti spun pe scurt, cred ca esti prost informat, cele doua messenger forumuri au la baza cativa useri cu personalitate multipla si nevestele/prietenele acestora.


Eu ti-o spun mai pe scurt.Esti mai mult prost decat informat, este o certitudine pentru mine.
Care dintre personalitatile tale voia acum vreo luna sa emita parturi urat mirositoare de mare detailer pe detailingforum? 
Despre detailing, evident ca noi doi nu putem vorbi.Eu am continuu nelinisti despre binefacerile "invataturilor" sfertodoctilor frecatori de pixeli.Dar tu, tu Catalin esti fericit, natura te-a ferit de ascunzisurile acestor nelinisti.Mai inteleg si faptul ca doresti si tu sa fi superior cuiva, de acord cu acest lucru, poti exersa pe det-club, dar nu iesii de acolo cu iluzia de mare luminator al maselor de detaileri, ca altfel, aroganta mea de oltean recalcitrant o sa te prinda, si, o sa-ti sodomizeze acest vis cu multiple personalitati sau multiplele personalitati cu acelasi vis.
Sper ca este ultima oara cand iti dai cu parerea despre detailingforum si detailingclub si despre membrii acestor doua forumuri.Vezi-ti de treaba ta, e chiar asa de greu?

Acum, vreau sa va anunt reaparitia *primului forum despre detailing din Romania.* detailingclub.ro .
Pentru cei curiosi raspund la o intrebare  Detailingforum nu s-a scindat, evolueaza, o sa vedeti cum in saptamanile viitoare.

Numai bine.


----------



## Deano

romana mea nu este bun, dar stiu ca un argument, atunci când am vedea unul. vă rugăm să vă păstraţi argumentând forumuri despre alte detalii departe de asta.


----------

